# looking for hunting club in south Georgia



## Baxley88 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a hunting club in Georgia close to the Florida line, could be as far up as Tift county. Looking for still hunt only. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## dusty (Jul 10, 2012)

1074 acres of deer and turkey --- still hunting--- north Clinch county between Lakeland GA and Pearson Ga.-6 members needed---$450.00 2012-2013 season --PM or call
229-563-2803 as for Lon
Thanks

email questions--- LChaney2002@bellsouth.net


----------



## talisman (Jul 11, 2012)

Have qdm club in blakely ga its 1800 acres with camper spots and water and electric


----------



## Baxley88 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks to all who have responded. I have to fly out of town for about 5 days and I will get in touch with some of you when I get back into town. I am still open to more suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## kodyt07 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 2400 acre QDM club in Charlton County (St.George). Big Bucks and Big Bear. Looking for a couple of members for this club, have 6 members now, 10 in total. If your intrested, send me an email at kodyt07@live.com


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a 1300 acre tract in Clinch Co. The tract is about 40 miles from I-75 in Valdosta. Dues are $700. We have deer, turkeys & some hogs. As a bonus, you can kill all the yotes that you please!!!!!!


----------

